

How to hack Silicon Valley, meet CEOs, make your own adventure - ljlolel
http://www.jperla.com/blog/post/how-to-hack-silicon-valley-meet-ceo-s-make-your-own-adventure

======
achille
Summary: Apply to lots lots of jobs you know nothing about and have no
interest in taking.

